# www-plugins/adobe-flash blockt

## pablo_supertux

Hi

Gestern habe ich ein world update gemacht und www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.235 wurde installiert.

Ich nutze opera und dort habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich ein Tab schließe, wo ein flash plugin lief, "blockieren" operapluginwrapper und/oder operaplugincleaner X11 für eine Zeit lang und man kann außer Maus Bewegen nichts mehr machen. Manchmal geht das nur wenige Sekunden, manchmal geht das mehr als eine ganze Minute. Danach kann ich opera weiter benutzen.

Auch wenn ich ein frisches Profil teste, passiert das. Mit Firefox passiert mir das hin und wieder, ich kann leider es nicht reproduzieren, so dass ich es nicht besser erklären kann.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass diese neue Version wieder den Bug hat, dass wenn man in Terminal mit schwarzen Hintergrund aufmacht (auch in einem anderem workspace), kann ich das Bild vom flash weiter sehen. Das war eine lange Zeit so, beim vorletzten Update wurde aber gefixt, jetzt ist es wieder da  :Sad: 

Kann jemand meine Erfahrungen bestätigen? Ich werde flash downgraden und schauen, ob es sich bessert.

Danke

----------

## pablo_supertux

update: ich hab auf die Version 10.3.183.18 runterinstalliert und jetzt funktioniert alles wie immer.

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich schon mal www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.228 in der Vergangenheit wegen der selben Probleme maskiert habe. Kann es sein, dass die 11 Version noch komplett verbugt ist?

Mann, das ist so frustrierend, selbst der downgrade will nicht mehr so gehen, wie vor dem update   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

benutzt du die nvidia-drivers? das problem scheint nur in der kombination aufzutreten. deaktivier ma ldie hardwarebeschleunigung des flash players: right-click in flash applet -> settings -> display tab (ganz links) -> haken rausmachen

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ja, ich benutze die nvidia-treiber

ich probier's mal

danke

----------

## pablo_supertux

ich komme leider nicht so weit. Wenn ich auf Settings klicke, dann erscheint das Fenster mit den Einstellungen, aber ich kann keine Tabs auswählen noch kann ich irgendwelche Einstellungen vornehmen. Es muss eine andere Möglichkeit geben, wie ich das deaktivieren kann  :Sad: 

edit: ich hab das hier gefunden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash#Flash-32-bit-und-64-bit-mit-GPU-Hardware-Beschleunigung

da ich es anscheindend nicht über's Einstellungs-Interface die HW-Beschleunigung ausschalten konnte, habe ich x11-libs/libvdpau deinstalliert. revdep-rebuild hat kein Pakte gefunden, welches dadurch kaputt wäre. Nun funktioniert flash wieder. Sogar mit der letzten stable Version geht es wieder.

Hab keine Ahnung, wann ich oder über welches Paket x11-libs/libvdpau installiert wurde.

----------

## franzf

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Hab keine Ahnung, wann ich oder über welches Paket x11-libs/libvdpau installiert wurde.

 

nvidia-drivers hat's im PDEPEND, ansonsten wirds über USE="vdpau" bei diversen Paketen (mplayer z.B.) als Abhängigkeit verlangt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ich komme leider nicht so weit. Wenn ich auf Settings klicke, dann erscheint das Fenster mit den Einstellungen, aber ich kann keine Tabs auswählen noch kann ich irgendwelche Einstellungen vornehmen. Es muss eine andere Möglichkeit geben, wie ich das deaktivieren kann 

 

Zu dem gewünschten Settings (wo man die Hardware Acceleration deaktivieren kann) kommt man scheinbar nicht von jedem Flashvideo aus hin..

Teste es zb mal von diesem YouTube-Video aus, mit dem sollte es funktionieren bzw die gewünschte Einstellung erreichbar sein.

----------

## pablo_supertux

das Problem ist wohl, dass wenn ich auf Einstellungen klicke, dann erscheint ein Mini-Fenster mit Radio-Buttons und checkboxes, und obwohl sie ok ausshen, kann ich sie nicht mehr auswählen. Auch die Tabs sind nicht wählbar, d.h. ich klick's drauf aber es passiert nichts. Generell kriegt flash keine events mehr, denn auch die Felder zum Video Abspielen von Youtube sind nicht mehr benutzbar. Es ist so, als würde X11 oder Fluxbox die Keys und Mouse Events nicht weiterleiten.

Jedenfalls ohne x11-libs/libvdpau läuft alles wieder prima  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Naja, libvdpau (welche eine Abhängigkeit vom nvidia-drivers ist) einfach zu deinstallieren halte ich für keine gute Lösung. In der Regel möchte man doch auch nicht Systemweit auf VDPAU verzichten...

Wenn die deaktivierung der Hardware-Beschleunigung im adobe-flash-Plugin mit Opera wirklich nicht einstellbar ist versuche sie doch mal mit einem anderen Browser zu deaktivieren, es muss eigentlich nur ein Häkchen entfernt werden.

Das adobe-flash Plugin speichert diese Einstellungen pro User unter ~/.macromedia/Flash_Player/....

Eine andere manuelle Einstellmöglichkeit als aus dem Flash-Plugin selbst ist mir nicht bekannt.

Wenn du sie einmal (eventuell auch von einem anderen Browser aus) deaktiviert bekommst sollte es dann auch mit Opera "problemlos" funktionieren.

----------

## firefly

es gibt da noch die datei /etc/adobe/mms.cfg in der globale Einstellungen hinterlegt sind.

----------

